# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Встречайте материнские платы ASRock серии 200 во главе с флагманской моделью Z270 SuperCarrier

## Labs

COMPUTEX TAIPEI – это самая крупная и технологичная IT-выставка в мире, на которой анонсируется большое количество новых гаджетов и технологий. Однако только самые лучшие продукты и решения удостаиваются почетной награды COMPUTEX d&i. Наша флагманская модель Z270 SuperCarrier уже получила ряд наград, а сейчас получила признание и на международном уровне!

В этой материнской плате есть все, что может понадобиться гику! Дополнительный контроллер PLX PEX 8747 делает возможным установку конфигураций 4-Way SLI и CrossFireX с несколькими видеокартами, пользователи даже могут использовать профессиональные серверные GPU NVIDIA® Quardro. Для установки современных накопителей предусмотрено три слота Ultra M.2 с поддержкой массивов RAID и высоких скоростей передачи данных за счет использования интерфейса PCIe 3.0 x4 32 Гбит/с.

Интернет-возможности Z270 SuperCarrier тоже впечатляют, ведь помимо встроенного двухдиапазонного модуля Wi-Fi 802.11ac здесь применен адаптер AQUANTIA 5Gb/s, обеспечивающий поддержку 5-гигабитной проводной сети с молниеносной передачей данных.

И это еще не все! Z270 SuperCarrier получила поддержку интерфейса Thunderbolt 3 с пропускной способностью 40 Гбит/с, а поддержка USB PD 2.0 позволяет выдавать зарядный ток на портах USB большой мощности – 36 Вт (12 В, 3А).

ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier получила большое количество наград различных СМИ и позитивных отзывов от обычных пользователей, а награда COMPUTEX d&i стала логичным следствием мирового признания возможностей модели. Выставка COMPUTEX TAIPEI 2017 пройдет с 30 мая по 3 июня. Приходите на наш стенд No. L0810, 4F в выставочном центре Nangang Exhibition Center, мы будем рады вам продемонстрировать наши новейшие продукты. Обещаем, разочарованных точно не будет!

----------

